# Daily MONSTER thread



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Let's give this idea a whirl... a constant discussion of The Monster! Samples come and go all day long, so this might be a good way to discuss good/bad reviews of whatever is currently offered, whether it's ACTUALLY a good deal, or whatever.

I'll start...

The CAO Brazilia Cariocas were offered at a 'name your price'... did anyone submit an order? What do they normally sell for?
*
(If this idea sucks, feel free to delete the thread)
*


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

FWIW, I think it's a fine idea. Lately, I've been thinking the Monster has had some great deals and have been watching it constantly, even though I really can't buy anything right now. I've watched a number of gems come and go and have been more impressed with it than many of the CI/Cbid deals going on lately (which is where I've done most of my damage). My last order was from Famous because of the Monster. Bring it on!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> FWIW, I think it's a fine idea. Lately, I've been thinking the Monster has had some great deals and have been watching it constantly, even though I really can't buy anything right now. I've watched a number of gems come and go and have been more impressed with it than many of the CI/Cbid deals going on lately (which is where I've done most of my damage). My last order was from Famous because of the Monster. Bring it on!


Same here. I'm new to the 'serious' side of this hobby, and I've stocked up on samplers of stuff I've wanted to try, but I'm certainly not against picking up some more great sticks if the price is right.

Not too familiar with the current offer - Cusano LXI Sun Grown, name your price.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

One thing I did figure out is that I don't like the name your price stuff. Just give me a price and I'll figure out whether or not I think it's a deal. That they can skip but when the Monster Mash-up goes up, that's like Christmas...


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> One thing I did figure out is that I don't like the name your price stuff. Just give me a price and I'll figure out whether or not I think it's a deal....


I like your thoughts.

I have a buddy who has done a few name you prices on boxes. He put about $20 less than the "msrp" of the boxes was. He has never gotten them to bite on them yet...


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

I've seen much better deals on the Monster than CI's Joe's Jambalaya lately. My last 4 or 5 orders have been from the Monster.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> I like your thoughts...


Some are better than others... :| :tongue1:


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> Some are better than others... :| :tongue1:


I, too, stay away from Name Your Price offers. 1) I usually don't even know what the selling price is. 2) These types of offers never get accepted on any sites that do this sort of thing. They hope for people to offer REALLY high.


----------



## Halofan (Nov 14, 2010)

Current Deal:

Package Contents:
1 601 Habano (Red) Rabito Natural (6 1/2 x 46)
1 Buho Corojo Robusto Natural (5 x 50)
1 Gran Habano Cabinet Robusto Dark Natural (5 x 52)
1 Murcielago Belicoso Maduro (5 1/2 x 52)
1 Oliva Cain 660 Habano Natural (6 x 60) 

Monster Price: 15.98
MSRP: 39.06

Thoughts?


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Halofan said:


> Current Deal:
> 
> Package Contents:
> 1 601 Habano (Red) Rabito Natural (6 1/2 x 46)
> ...


Not familiar with any of them. I kinda like the veiny look of the Buho, and the Buhos ain't cheap when purchased separately... not that that necessarily means anything.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

This is a pretty good idea. Another thing would be to alert others in this thread if there is a killer deal on the monster. IMHO

(my boy loves the monster because of the scary laugh, he makes me play it again and again)


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Zfog said:


> This is a pretty good idea. Another thing would be to alert others in this thread if there is a killer deal on the monster. IMHO
> 
> (my boy loves the monster because of the scary laugh, he makes me play it again and again)


That was my general intention with the thread. I've heard of the more popular brands, but not so with others. So a lot of times I'll completely dismiss a sampler or five pack for no other reason than not having heard of them. And then I'll see that the fiver I've never heard of sold out in 15 minutes and I have to wait an hour and a half for a new one .


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Besides the fact the I always am spending too much on my sticks. I also will tend to just skip over some of the offers if I haven't heard of them.
I try not to look sometimes so I am not tempted. Although, I did scoop up a couple lighters yesterday!!!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I try to check it out between 11 & 12, when they have all the days deals up at once. If I don't know if somethings worth it or not I'll try to find some reviews or check prices to see how good the deal is. Then at 11pm, all the seals go back up again if I didn't get in in time earlier. I'm also buying less from the monster because most of the sticks I've been trying to build up lately don't show up there. Bug you can score some great deals on fivers for checking out some new sticks.

Mega monster mashup is where it's really at.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> I try to check it out between 11 & 12, when they have all the days deals up at once. If I don't know if somethings worth it or not I'll try to find some reviews or check prices to see how good the deal is. Then at 11pm, all the seals go back up again if I didn't get in in time earlier. I'm also buying less from the monster because most of the sticks I've been trying to build up lately don't show up there. Bug you can score some great deals on fivers for checking out some new sticks.
> 
> Mega monster mashup is where it's really at.


But for an "old timer" like me who is in bed usually around 10:00 pm this isn't an option. I am such such a dork. Prematurely old am I. lol


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

I've been eying the Monster for the past week, checking both mashups (they do both 11am and 11pm EST) and doing the hourly updates whenever I'm on the computer.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

What/when is the MEGA mash up?


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Usually Fridays, at least every other week maybe every week. I'm not sure. But all the most popular deals of the week go up again. It usually lasts all evening.

Damn ash just fell on my phone. Lol


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

every name your own price I have been denied. i have been low ballin


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Zfog said:


> But for an "old timer" like me who is in bed usually around 10:00 pm this isn't an option. I am such such a dork. Prematurely old am I. lol


Move west!...It comes on at 9PM out here!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

gjcab09 said:


> Move west!...It comes on at 9PM out here!


+1. I get it the first time at 8am, when I show up at work, and again at 8pm, after the little one is in bed and general household chores have been completed.


----------



## Chris Rex (Aug 12, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> What/when is the MEGA mash up?


The Mega Mashup is a little slice of heaven. 

You just missed a mega mashup on Friday. The last few days, there have been some REALLY discounted deals. Some things were 20% cheaper than I can remember seeing them.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Box of CAO gold maduros 50 bux right now!!!
I couldn't resist.:nono: I'm screwed


----------



## Chris Rex (Aug 12, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> I try to check it out between 11 & 12, when they have all the days deals up at once. If I don't know if somethings worth it or not I'll try to find some reviews or check prices to see how good the deal is. Then at 11pm, all the seals go back up again if I didn't get in in time earlier.


A lot of people I know didn't realize they put up the Mashup at 11AM as well as 11pm. As you said, a great 'preview' if you're stuck at work, or a place you can't necessarily whip out the credit card from lane:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Halofan said:


> Current Deal:
> 
> Package Contents:
> 1 601 Habano (Red) Rabito Natural (6 1/2 x 46)
> ...


If you have any particular interest in trying at least 2 of those sticks, it seems like a good deal.


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks to the mashup recently I have resupplied one of my favs--the 601 reds--great sales on the 601s and Cubaos in the last few weeks.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Box of CAO gold maduros 50 bux right now!!!
> I couldn't resist.:nono: I'm screwed


Wouldve purchased these if I hadn't already spent $40 on smokes today... And I've never tried ANY cao before, let alone the box on sale. This slope is damn slippery.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Box of CAO gold maduros 50 bux right now!!!
> I couldn't resist.:nono: I'm screwed


I'll always have love for the CAO Golds, especially the maduros. I got a box of the coronas last week, just a few bucks cheaper of the auctioneer.

I can't even look at the monster this week, I went epernay shopping again today.:nono:


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I use the app they have on my phone. Otherwise, some of the best, most popular deals are sold out before the mashup begins. It's a lil annoying having my phone alert me every hour of a new deal, but well worth it when I see something I like at a great price.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> I'll always have love for the CAO Golds, especially the maduros. I got a box of the coronas last week, just a few bucks cheaper of the auctioneer.
> 
> I can't even look at the monster this week, I went epernay shopping again today.:nono:


Jeez I never shouldv'e gave you that extra nudge on those epernays. My fave ATM. That and those other Gars. You know.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Ugly Coyote Test Flight.............. _c'mon!!!_ 
I guess someone likes them..... or they are trying to get rid of old stock.


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> Ugly Coyote Test Flight.............. _c'mon!!!_
> I guess someone likes them..... or they are trying to get rid of old stock.


There is something very alluring about these cheapo cigars to me, though. I really want to pick up a burlap bundle of CI's Bandidos. I usually want to try every kind of cheap cigar. What if they're good?


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

neonblackjack said:


> There is something very alluring about these cheapo cigars to me, though. I really want to pick up a burlap bundle of CI's Bandidos. I usually want to try every kind of cheap cigar. *What if they're good?*


True!! They may be a diamond in the rough for people who like infused or flavored smokes that don't care what they look like.
I myself, don't care too much for them. I will smoke an infused cigar, but its once in a bluemoon....

Huerfanos Sampler is up now... They are from Drew Estate... haven't heard much about them. I wonder if they are similar to the Chateau Reals/La Vieja Habanas. Maybe they are them, just "seconds" and rebanded??


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

The one thing I don't like about the Monster is that humidors have a flat $20 S&H surcharge (which I think is the case for all Famous humidor purchases). So if you see a humidor which is actually cheaper than CI think again.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Broz said:


> The one thing I don't like about the Monster is that humidors have a flat $20 S&H surcharge (which I think is the case for all Famous humidor purchases). So if you see a humidor which is actually cheaper than CI think again.


Good to know - thanks! I don't need another humidor (yet), but I saw the one up now and made a mental note to check the monster when I do. Now, I won't, or at least won't be so quick to pull the trigger.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> True!! They may be a diamond in the rough for people who like infused or flavored smokes that don't care what they look like.
> I myself, don't care too much for them. I will smoke an infused cigar, but its once in a bluemoon....
> 
> Huerfanos Sampler is up now... They are from Drew Estate... haven't heard much about them. I wonder if they are similar to the Chateau Reals/La Vieja Habanas. Maybe they are them, just "seconds" and rebanded??


As to the Huerfanos, I tried a sampler a while ago, and ended up buying boxes of all 3 different blends. For the price, I think these are all excellent smokes. Just smoked a lancero a few minutes ago actually.

edit - these are all much better than the la viejas, imho, and the 52x look EXACTLY like the chateau real. I bought a chateau to compare last weekend, but haven't fired it up yet, but look, aroma & size were identical.


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> As to the Huerfanos, I tried a sampler a while ago, and ended up buying boxes of all 3 different blends. For the price, I think these are all excellent smokes. Just smoked a lancero a few minutes ago actually.


Do you want to give a short review of them? The monster deal is a good price, but my only experience with Drew Estates has been an ACID Blondie, and that was a wretched experience. I had to lick the pavement to get that terrible sweetened cap taste out of my mouth. *shudder*


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

actually reviewed the 52x a while ago. I know shuckins has a review up as well.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...os-huerfanos-52x-robusto-my-first-review.html

and no sweetened caps on these. All straight forward cigars.


----------



## ben1000 (Oct 31, 2010)

The 'name your price' is tough to figure out, but can be lucrative... 

Earlier this week, I saw the Alex Bradley BX2 as a 'name your price' deal. They said the MSRP was $128. I looked around the 'net and found it as low as $117. 

I bid $60 and was denied. I bid $70 (which as as high as I was going to go), and it was accepted. Yea! S&H is $6, so I got these for $3.80/stick.

I think that's a pretty good deal... 

Best,

Ben


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

neonblackjack said:


> Do you want to give a short review of them? The monster deal is a good price, but my only experience with Drew Estates has been an ACID Blondie, and that was a wretched experience. I had to lick the pavement to get that terrible sweetened cap taste out of my mouth. *shudder*


The Huerfanos should be no where near the Blondie.....
They are a "traditional" cigar. I have been eyeing them up in the last two Famous catalogs....... one day, I will try one or two.

The Chateau Reals/La Vieja Habanas are a decent smoke for the cost.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Broz said:


> The one thing I don't like about the Monster is that humidors have a flat $20 S&H surcharge (which I think is the case for all Famous humidor purchases). So if you see a humidor which is actually cheaper than CI think again.


Wow. You're right. I guess it always helps to read the small print. I thought it was a bargain before I read your post.


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> actually reviewed the 52x a while ago. I know shuckins has a review up as well.
> 
> and no sweetened caps on these. All straight forward cigars.


That sounds like a very positive review. I do love peanuts...hmm.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Mash up time... anyone buying? Nothing for me, guess I'll have to wait and see what Wednesday brings.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

New day! Good morning, all. First question - new thread for each day, or should we just keep this one going?

Also note - there's a Joe's Jambalaya at CI, so feel free to include those in the discussion, too.


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> New day! Good morning, all. First question - new thread for each day, or should we just keep this one going?
> 
> Also note - there's a Joe's Jambalaya at CI, so feel free to include those in the discussion, too.


Thanks for mentioning the Joe's Jambalaya. I recall hearing good things about these Blue Labels; is this true? for 2.30 a torpedo, this seems like a pretty good deal.

EDIT: Whoa. This is my first time seeing the CI Jambalaya. It moves a lot faster than I expected. Nevermind about those blue labels...*sob*


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Some deals fly by... I'm assuming the good ones! The Blue Labels didn't last long... They mustve been good.


----------



## humbertothehorrible (Oct 3, 2006)

This deal's gonna fly in less than 2 hours..

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Masterpiece | CigarAuctioneer


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

humbertothehorrible said:


> This deal's gonna fly in less than 2 hours..


That's a great find. I really want to try a Hemingway. That cigar is huge, though...


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

There's a nice looking digital hyrgo on the monster for $13.98 - perfect for anyone else new to the hobby (like me). I may pick one up for my cylinder humi. And I've pretty much given up hope on the bundle I've neglected for the past 8 or 9 years, so that leaves me with a nice, small backup (overflow?) humi as well.

Also on the Jam: 10 CAO Gold Robustos for $32.50.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Mash is on. Best of Tat sampler is a pretty good deal for those wanting to try some of those sticks.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

This thread is a great thought, i really like the idea behind it!!! my wallet on the other hand not so much!!!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Mutombo said:


> Mash is on. Best of Tat sampler is a pretty good deal for those wanting to try some of those sticks.


+1, but that can lead down a dangerous path.


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

That is a good deal on the little 601 Red Guapitos....they are regulars for me on lunch breaks.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Seems like there have been some good deals on the Jam today. Those CAOs and Perdomos sold out QUICK. I've been looking for a decent, cheap bundle to pick up, and I was close to pulling the trigger on the CAO Gold Maduros. Unfortunalty, I've yet to try any of the CAOs in the Dream Team sampler I've recently picked up! I need to get to smokin'.

They've got some Java infused sticks up now. I've never tried an infused cigar, but for whatever reason they don't sound good to me.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> +1, but that can lead down a dangerous path.


I agree. It definitely is a gateway cigar.


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

nub club 358 on monster

6 nubs for 18.98


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

Famous Best of Rock Patel #2 Sample. 10 cigars for $30. That seems like a great deal. I've never tried an Rocky Patel, but I've heard good things. Does anybody recommend this?

EDIT: I went for it. Two of the cigars on offer sounded like great flavorful milds, which is what I'm into now. And for less than half the usual price. Cigar Monster - I love you and hate you...


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

gentimmy said:


> nub club 358 on monster
> 
> 6 nubs for 18.98


This offer falls into the category of "I'd pull the trigger but I JUST bought a fiver and have yet to try any of them". Seeme to happen to me a lot... I need to smoke more.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Gah! I've heard lots of good things about the Perdomo 10th line, but I JUST bought a sampler that includes two Connecticuts!! Plus, Churchills are a little bigger than I prefer. I'm more a fan of the Robusto/torpedo/toros.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I just picked up the (10) Diesel Unlimited d.X belicosos for $34.99. I've never even smoked one of these, but I enjoyed the Diesel UC I had the other day.

20 cigars in the past two days... not bad for me, considering I'm still a beginner! I didn't believe anyone who warned of a slippery slope...

Seems like the Jam has been decent today.


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

I just bought a box of those d.x's....great smoke


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

The NUBs up now on the jam aren't even a good deal, are they? $37.50 for 10 Habanos... I bought a 5 pk of Cameroons a week ago on the Monster for $15.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

The day's mashup is going. Anything look good? Thankfully, I can't place any orders today because they'd arrive when I'm out of town for the holidays.


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

Hmm... 21 Famous Nicaragua x000 series sampler for $35, is it worth it?


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

Broz said:


> Hmm... 21 Famous Nicaragua x000 series sampler for $35, is it worth it?


This is up again this hour, and probably again tonight. Anyone have an opinion?


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Never had one, haven't heard much on the forums about them. But at $1.67 a stick it might be worth a try. Any reviews online?


----------



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

House brands don't reviewed much. I have only tried the Nic 3000, which after a few months is finally showing some promise. I think once the ammonia is all gone I will make up my mind whether or not I want to buy more. FWIW, the price on the sampler is good and if you don't smoke them all right away, but give them some time it might give you a better idea of something you might like to try. I would jump on this, but my cigar budget has already been maxed out this month.


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

There will probably be the Arganese CL3 robusto box of 20 for $32 on the mashup tonight. Kinda miffed because I bought the same off Monster for more.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I take it those are good? I've been looking for a cheaper box/bundle for occasions when I might not be able to finish the whole thing. I'd prefer to not have to ditch an $8 smoke halfway through!


----------



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

I like the CL3 a lot and at that price they must be liquidating them. That is the only cigar to give me a bit of nic kick, but I smoked it early in the morning on an empty stomach with only coffee.


----------



## katmancross (Nov 8, 2010)

zenbamboo said:


> House brands don't reviewed much. I have only tried the Nic 3000, which after a few months is finally showing some promise. I think once the ammonia is all gone I will make up my mind whether or not I want to buy more. FWIW, the price on the sampler is good and if you don't smoke them all right away, but give them some time it might give you a better idea of something you might like to try. I would jump on this, but my cigar budget has already been maxed out this month.


I will probably get my hand slapped by the moderator, but here goes. I was hired by Famous Smoke to review the house brands. I've only been at it a short while and have 5 reviews posted and 3 in the can. The reviews are silly and fun. But people seem to really hate them or really like them. No in between. And when I say "hire", I mean they give me a few cigars for payment of the review so I'm not a paid employee.
I discovered the house brands out of necessity and have found some great sticks. And you can get them at half price on auctioneer.com...which is where I get mine.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

Camacho Triple Maduro 60/6 5 Pack up now for Name Your Price. It didn't accept $15


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Fury556 said:


> Camacho Triple Maduro 60/6 5 Pack up now for Name Your Price. It didn't accept $15


It didn't accept 25 either


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

It didn't accept $27.


----------



## Onlydominican (Aug 24, 2010)

Every single fiber of my being LOVES the monster. Except, of course, my wallet !!

Just picked up five La Aurora Preferidos Maduros No. 2 for 39.99 during the mash up, my third purchase in a week. For those who have commented that it seems that there are much better deals latetly, you are correct. The last three weeks there have been a bunch of crazy deals !! The monster is just going bananas !!!!


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

anyone put an offer in on the padron maduro set?


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

deep said:


> anyone put an offer in on the padron maduro set?


Well, I put an offer of $45 and it got declined.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Declined as well. After a certain price point, I'd rather try to get the holiday items(anejos, etc) and come across these later.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Declined as well. After a certain price point, I'd rather try to get the holiday items(anejos, etc) and come across these later.


Just tried $50 as well. Forget it. It's not worth it beyond that point for me.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Camacho Triple Maduro 5-er on Monster Mash for little under $40. I would get it if my humidor isn't full already! :lol:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Tman said:


> Camacho Triple Maduro 5-er on Monster Mash for little under $40. I would get it if my humidor isn't full already! :lol:


I saw those! I put them in the cart and almost hit the click button. Jeez, it's so hard not buying cigars you want when you're waiting for cigars that you really really want.


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Tman said:


> Camacho Triple Maduro 5-er on Monster Mash for little under $40. I would get it if my humidor isn't full already! :lol:


Just saw that

Good deal


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

There are so many great cigars coming up, I think my biggest mistake was purchasing the Lauderdale humidor, way to much room. It is going to break me financially....lol I need to step away from the keyboard, step away............


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

I have filled the cart and canceled 2-3 times today. I am still waiting for a couple of boxes I bought Sunday to be delivered :hand:


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Bunker said:


> I have filled the cart and canceled 2-3 times today. I am still waiting for a couple of boxes I bought Sunday to be delivered :hand:


Ha, nice. I'm getting one of last week's Jam orders delivered today... the other came yesterday. Somehow the order got sidetracked along the way. O'well. Yesterday my humi got 10 Diesel Unlimiteds (d.X) added, today, the Connecticut Gems sampler!

Now I'm searching for stuff to buy, like I actually NEED something.


----------



## jminsi (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm pretty new to the cigar world and I stumbled onto this thread about a week ago. I hadn't heard of cigarmonster.com before this. I wish I wasn't living on a graduate students salary.


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

Amazing Cigar Bargains

kinda gives you a summary of some deals going on daily.

watch out though...harder to kick than heroin


----------



## Ucan (Sep 2, 2010)

This site is really helpful. I would rather see all deals at the same place instead of going from one site to another.

Thanks.



gentimmy said:


> Amazing Cigar Bargains
> 
> kinda gives you a summary of some deals going on daily.
> 
> watch out though...harder to kick than heroin


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

Monster has Oliva Cain F 660 boxes for "NYP" for the next 30 min


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Morning mash up! I won't be doing much online shopping over the weekend since I'll be out of town, so I picked up the Oliva Serie G Maduro Robusto 5 Pack for $13, shipped. Haven't tried any Oliva, ever, but reviews are good so I figured now is a good a time as any to get my feet wet.


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

I was thinking of snatching this up myself...


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Cattani said:


> I was thinking of snatching this up myself...


All the cool people are doing it.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

Camacho Corojo Diploma 5 Pack for $14.95 worth it?


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Fury556 said:


> Camacho Corojo Diploma 5 Pack for $14.95 worth it?


Oh yeah

Tasty smokes especially at that price


----------



## ben1000 (Oct 31, 2010)

Has anyone else had much experience with the name your price deals?

Ben


----------



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

ben1000 said:


> Has anyone else had much experience with the name your price deals?
> 
> Ben


Reasonable offers only need apply. Otherwise I think the button would say "steal these cigars"! :kicknuts:


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

ben1000 said:


> Has anyone else had much experience with the name your price deals?
> 
> Ben


I just got a 5 pack of RP Decades for $35...my dick of a boss got the same for $32.


----------



## Ucan (Sep 2, 2010)

Fury556 said:


> Camacho Corojo Diploma 5 Pack for $14.95 worth it?


Bought 3 packs today. 1st pack during the listing and 2 more during mash up. Could not help


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

I can not believe how much stuff is sold out tonight! Must be a lot of shoppers


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Last few nights quite a bit has been sold out


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm guessing everyone is online and looking for deals this week.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

padron's now...anyone make offers?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Declined at $51. Someone decided to buy just one even though there's a limit of 2. It's not worth it now since only 1 is remaining. 

Sold out. What is FS thinking when they put up an item with only 2 in stock? Bad business.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Declined at $51. Someone decided to buy just one even though there's a limit of 2. It's not worth it now since only 1 is remaining.
> 
> Sold out. What is FS thinking when they put up an item with only 2 in stock? Bad business.


WHAT???? Is that why it said limit 2? I thought it was a per person limit. Give me a break that is just wrong....here's to you monster:kicknuts:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

deep said:


> WHAT???? Is that why it said limit 2? I thought it was a per person limit. Give me a break that is just wrong....here's to you monster:kicknuts:


There was a limit of 2 per person but they only had two in stock. That was a dumb business decision and quite gimmicky.


----------



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

Appearances are not always what they seem. I have in the past been right there at the turn of the hour, saw a favorite cigar go up for a bargain and immediately start the checkout process. The last time I did this I went big and wanted a qty of 10. That was fine until I got to the next page when it informed me that there was an error in my order and low and behold, other people were checking out faster than I could click. It kept doing this and I had to keep lowering my order until I wound up with just 4. All sold out in less than a minute and just as fast as people can fill their carts and check out.

Joe's cigar works the same way. They have a predetermined limit, and when it is gone, it is gone. You snooze, you lose.

I don't complain when I can't get something on Monster, because I count my lucky stars that things like Monster, Joe Cigar and the auctions exist. Without them there would be a lot of bare humidors out there.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Some decent stuff in the mashup right now. Short stories 5 pack for 19.99 shipped


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Stay away Ray!!! we have bigger fish to fry!!!!


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

Man, no boxes this time.


----------



## Futility (Feb 25, 2010)

RP Sun Grown Robusto 5pk for $12.98. Haven't ever seen them that low.


----------



## ben1000 (Oct 31, 2010)

Love those Nubs!


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I have gotten some good deals from the Monster. :razz:


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Oliva G Maduro Robustos for $12.98/5-pack. Snagged 2.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970 Gran Consul 5-pack $15.98. I have never tried one before, is it worth getting 2 5-packs at this price? How do these compare to the JdN Antaño Dark Corojo?


----------



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

I absolutely love the Antano 1970s, but they don't tend to stay up on Monster very long at that price. You are talking more than half off with free shipping. Not that I am trying to sell them, I just happen to be very fond of them. As far as comparing them to the Dark Corojo version, the wrapper is different, the filler is the same. I think I like the 1970 more, but that is just me. The Dark Corojo wrapper has more of an espresso taste, especially in the smaller ring gauges.

These are full strength though. Buy a fiver and if you don't like them, they will be easy to trade.


----------



## Krioni (Oct 29, 2010)

I need to block that sight or cancel the Internet...well....maybe after just ONE more order...or not...

It's worse than crack!!!!!!


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Fury556 said:


> Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970 Gran Consul 5-pack $15.98. I have never tried one before, is it worth getting 2 5-packs at this price? How do these compare to the JdN Antaño Dark Corojo?


The JDN Antano's are great cigars (in all vitolas), one of my favorites, hopefully you bought those. They had that exact deal a week ago and I picked up 4 fivers.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

I only picked up one 5 pack for now. Proably gonna grab a sampler of the Dark Corojo version soon. I have the Diesel High Octane sampler coming also, that should keep me busy. :smoke:


----------



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

Fury556 said:


> I only picked up one 5 pack for now. Proably gonna grab a sampler of the Dark Corojo version soon. I have the Diesel High Octane sampler coming also, that should keep me busy. :smoke:


Sounds like a good plan. :thumb:


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Damn, the Monster is killing me today! Just spent another $50. I'll be living in my car soon. At least it's paid off.


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

Mega mashup is up, barely any boxes yet again.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

There are some sweet deals there though!
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Broz said:


> Mega mashup is up, barely any boxes yet again.


No Dammit, I am with ya a few deals I may pick up for bombs but why almost never boxes jeez. I am just about with Charie and just stop looking don't sell much of what I smoke anyway. I do like those Kirstoffs for some reason though. a few Fuentes but nothing great priced.


----------



## BHS (Nov 20, 2010)

1029henry said:


> Damn, the Monster is killing me today! Just spent another $50. I'll be living in my car soon. At least it's paid off.


I thought it was only me.....good to see I am not alone.

Hello my names Brad and I am a Cigaraholic. I spend countless hours on CI, Cbids, Cauctioneer, and of course my dagger in the heart.....The Monster.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Those 601 maduros are tempting


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Just closed the window, decided with Charlie, I am supporting those are are supporting us with the troops even if it costs a hair more. Sorry CI you have been good to me you just don't have anywhere near MSRP on most of what I smoke.

Amen


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm seeing a lot more Fuente! The otherday was short stories!


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Woohoo....just scored a load of G.A.R Robusto Grande fivers at $13.98 each. Good deal. I'll fill up my empty G.A.R boxes with these suckers!


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm done. Spent all my spending money. 

10pk Gran Habano Vintage 2002
5pk Famous Full Body Sampler 'C'
5pk Oliva Serie G Maduro Robusto 
5pk Perdomo 10th Anniversary Maduro Robusto
5pl Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Gran Consul
16pk Diesel High Octane Sampler

I have tried none of these before, this will be fun. :smoke:


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't know if it's just my taste, but those Cubaos are an awesome cigar, and at that price, they're a great deal.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

marked said:


> I don't know if it's just my taste, but those Cubaos are an awesome cigar, and at that price, they're a great deal.


Agreed 100%


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

Tonight might have Famous 70th La Aurora box for $35... it sounds like a good deal.


----------



## Futility (Feb 25, 2010)

Just got the Montecristo Reserva Negra Sampler Box as a gift. $35 offer was accepted, normal price is $44.99.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Futility said:


> Just got the Montecristo Reserva Negra Sampler Box as a gift. $35 offer was accepted, normal price is $44.99.


it let me take it for a penny


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> it let me take it for a penny


 Um what? Really? You're toying with my emotions here man... lol


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> Um what? Really? You're toying with my emotions here man... lol


really. $0.01 and $4.99 shipping


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

FML.


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

damn! great price! still waiting on the CI special for the Solomons...


----------



## humbertothehorrible (Oct 3, 2006)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> it let me take it for a penny





FridayGt said:


> Um what? Really? You're toying with my emotions here man... lol





CALIFORNIA KID said:


> really. $0.01 and $4.99 shipping


I call bullshit.


----------



## BillyVoltaire (Jun 23, 2009)

I have been at my PC for 5 minutes and the Monster already has its claws into me. Gonna be a long day...

BV


----------



## BHS (Nov 20, 2010)

BillyVoltaire said:


> I have been at my PC for 5 minutes and the Monster already has its claws into me. Gonna be a long day...
> 
> BV


No doubt....Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller 5 Pack for $23
I'm all over that! :cheer2:


----------



## BHS (Nov 20, 2010)

BHS said:


> No doubt....Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller 5 Pack for $23
> I'm all over that! :cheer2:


WTF? I clicked on and it says sold out...then it redirects me to Punch Grilling Sampler. Very upset now..... :c


----------



## BillyVoltaire (Jun 23, 2009)

Where did you see the Arturo Fuentes? I have a Punch Grilling Four Cigar sampler up there now. Was it in the 9am hour?



BHS said:


> No doubt....Arturo Fuente Hemingway Best Seller 5 Pack for $23
> I'm all over that! :cheer2:


----------



## humbertothehorrible (Oct 3, 2006)

You snooze, you lose.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I just picked up the Cubao No. 5 five pack, $16.98 delivered. To be honest, I was drawn to the simple look of the cigar/label so I read some reviews. Looked to be a tasty smoke, so I pulled the trigger. I may not be spending a ton, but I've now officially purchased WAY too much in the past couple weeks. I keep telling myself to slow down until I smoke through some of my inventory, but being that I'm kinda new to all this there's SO much I still want to try, and I keep seeing deals that are too good to turn down!


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> I just picked up the Cubao No. 5 five pack, $16.98 delivered. To be honest, I was drawn to the simple look of the cigar/label so I read some reviews. Looked to be a tasty smoke, so I pulled the trigger. I may not be spending a ton, but I've now officially purchased WAY too much in the past couple weeks. I keep telling myself to slow down until I smoke through some of my inventory, but being that I'm kinda new to all this there's SO much I still want to try, and I keep seeing deals that are too good to turn down!


I know how ya feel, I've spent a fair amount but still feel the need to spend more. I guess it's because I am just starting out and have realized that sticks need to rest a bit before smoking. Thats the hard part, letting them rest. I figure if I just keep buying as much as I can for the next 3-4 months I can start smoking stuff I have let rest soon. Yeah, right, that will happen :smoke:


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

Not a Monster deal, nor am I a CI schill but there's a good Arganese box deal going on (bought some CL3s from Monster and I like them a lot, and the Arganese Conn is a pretty good stick I've had):

Cigars International


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Broz said:


> Not a Monster deal, nor am I a CI schill but there's a good Arganese box deal going on (bought some CL3s from Monster and I like them a lot, and the Arganese Conn is a pretty good stick I've had):
> 
> Cigars International


No worries. I started this with the Monster deals in mind but it definitely diverts to CI daily and Jam deals as well. It's all about spreading the word about good prices on good cigars. A lot of newer people, like myself, have never heard of half the cigars being sold, let alone tasted one. If nobody had any recommendations we'd never try anything new!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> I just picked up the Cubao No. 5 five pack, $16.98 delivered. To be honest, I was drawn to the simple look of the cigar/label so I read some reviews. Looked to be a tasty smoke, so I pulled the trigger. I may not be spending a ton, but I've now officially purchased WAY too much in the past couple weeks. I keep telling myself to slow down until I smoke through some of my inventory, but being that I'm kinda new to all this there's SO much I still want to try, and I keep seeing deals that are too good to turn down!


This will never stop either.

:der:Looks like the slope got another one! :rofl:


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I've stayed away from the monster for over a week now!:rofl:But don't worry too much guys they do a lot of recycling on the monster, you see a lot of the same stuff on there after a while. If you (I) can just hold out on the other stuff you'll be OK!


----------



## humbertothehorrible (Oct 3, 2006)

fivespdcat said:


> I've stayed away from the monster for over a week now!:rofl:But don't worry too much guys they do a lot of recycling on the monster, you see a lot of the same stuff on there after a while. If you (I) can just hold out on the other stuff you'll be OK!


Since you're being careful... DON'T check cigarauctioneer in a few days either.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Any purchases today? I thought briefly about the NUB sampler...


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

I grabbed the JDN Antano sampler this morning along with another adjustable digital hygrometer. First purchase from the monster in a few weeks


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Mutombo said:


> I grabbed the JDN Antano sampler this morning along with another adjustable digital hygrometer. First purchase from the monster in a few weeks


I looked at that digital hygro, too. Good price! I could use a second one. I've got a couple small humis that'll eventually be used for overflow, and it'd be nice to not have to keep switching hygros. I realize that the rh levels in the big humi won't change much in just a couple days' time (while the hygro would be sitting in the back up humis), but I'm OCD about it and can't stand not knowing what rh levels are at all times!

And this is after a five day vacation, when rh levels were the same when I returned as when I left.


----------



## TunaGod06 (Jan 6, 2010)

First Monster purchase made today:

Best Of Espinosa Y Ortega
CAO Premium Selection #1

34 cigars for a hair over $100.

Almost pulled the trigger on the nub sampler as well.


----------



## BillyVoltaire (Jun 23, 2009)

I haven't even had a chance to look today, until now... I think I may partake of the RP Sun Growns, have a buddy who really likes those. The monster likes me.

BV


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

there was a 14 cigar fuente sampler last night for 48 bucks...thought so hard about it...didnt know I had that kind of self control


----------



## BillyVoltaire (Jun 23, 2009)

Glad I didn't see that, I doubt I could have passed it up. I have to go play some cigar Tetris to try to get another box in my cooler in a few minutes. Gonna be tough.

BV



gentimmy said:


> there was a 14 cigar fuente sampler last night for 48 bucks...thought so hard about it...didnt know I had that kind of self control


----------



## p2min-cl (May 14, 2007)

Great deal!



Halofan said:


> Current Deal:
> 
> Package Contents:
> 1 601 Habano (Red) Rabito Natural (6 1/2 x 46)
> ...


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

14 fuente for 48?! nice! anyone get it?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

MATADOR said:


> 14 fuente for 48?! nice! anyone get it?


It's a very good deal actually considering the cigars they included. I didn't buy it because I need to try other cigars.

Famous 'Best of Arturo Fuente' Sampler


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> It's a very good deal actually considering the cigars they included. I didn't buy it because I need to try other cigars.
> 
> Famous 'Best of Arturo Fuente' Sampler


that was a great bundle! I SOO MUCH wanted to buy it. I've only had a Hemingway so far and loved it so much it's a box priority. But I'm really trying to quit spending money atm so I can catch up on debt, etc. I so want to try an Anejo and anything else AF including every single great stick in that batch. Reason won that battle though so I passed.

But now CI has me really tempted to buy their DoD because I loved the Italia I had and said I need to get more once I get a humidor. Well the humidor is seasoning & should be ready next week. While it's a good deal to me [a noob] I don't think it's a good enough deal or great enough deal for me to alter my not spending for now rule.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Sarge said:


> that was a great bundle! I SOO MUCH wanted to buy it. I've only had a Hemingway so far and loved it so much it's a box priority. But I'm really trying to quit spending money atm so I can catch up on debt, etc. I so want to try an Anejo and anything else AF including every single great stick in that batch. Reason won that battle though so I passed.
> 
> But now CI has me really tempted to buy their DoD because I loved the Italia I had and said I need to get more once I get a humidor. Well the humidor is seasoning & should be ready next week. While it's a good deal to me [a noob] I don't think it's a good enough deal or great enough deal for me to alter my not spending for now rule.


When I first started purchasing cigars, I noticed myself paying attention to each and every deal out on the monster and joe's jam. Luckily, I read up on many of the reviews online and on puff and was very selective in my buys. Saving up and not buying those daily deals will allow you(and me) to make those worthwhile larger purchases. However, the 14 cigars AF sampler is a deal that shouldn't be passed up unless you have no space, no money or already stocked with AF. (or you don't like AF) Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> When I first started purchasing cigars, I noticed myself paying attention to each and every deal out on the monster and joe's jam. Luckily, I read up on many of the reviews online and on puff and was very selective in my buys. Saving up and not buying those daily deals will allow you(and me) to make those worthwhile larger purchases. However, the 14 cigars AF sampler is a deal that shouldn't be passed up unless you have no space, no money or already stocked with AF. (or you don't like AF) Patience is a virtue.


 thanks for making me feel bad again.  I knew I should taken the dam deal. All these deals out there I told myself meh, there's going to be another good deal out there and I'll get them next time. Only $20 off their price so I'll pass. But that Hemingway was heaven and... meh, I'll eventually try them one way or another. Fact of the matter is I regret passing them now but at the same time I really don't need them right now I just desire them.

I hear you though. I've wasted and spent a lot of money lately simply because I haven't known. Several hundred @ least simply not knowing and that's sickening because that money could have scored me a nice box of My Fathers, Hemingways, Cohibas, or something great I may or may not have liked. Also spent quite a bit on the deals out there. Some not so great but lately they've @ least been great bunches from CI. I guess aside from better or elite cigars I've tried much of what I want or have it here to try. Also now that I know how things work and how great this community is I can probably obtain much of it through MAW's, PIFS, etc. I already have @ least a few cigars I'd like a box of, Q Hemingways. but yeah, that's where I'm at pretty much. Knocking out this debt and having the money for the better purchases & then maybe trying one of these house blends @ CI or Famous for a daily smoke so I Can buy a box of My Father or something special along w/ these other great smokes that I can smoke one of when the occasion or mood strikes....


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Don't worry stress about it. The deals rotate and may even get better with winter coming along. Just make a list of cigars you really want to try and stick to it no matter what you see. It helps.


----------



## humbertothehorrible (Oct 3, 2006)

Batista30 said:


> Don't worry stress about it. The deals rotate and may even get better with winter coming along. Just make a list of cigars you really want to try and stick to it no matter what you see. It helps.


Sorry to say this but...

Possible price increases from just about every cigar manufacturer this coming January may put a damper on your theory of even better deals than the ones currently being offered.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

so anyone getting anywhere with these EL Triunfador No. 3?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

humbertothehorrible said:


> Sorry to say this but...
> 
> Possible price increases from just about every cigar manufacturer this coming January may put a damper on your theory of even better deals than the ones currently being offered.


Good thing I have enough to last me a year then 

And Deep, didn't get anywhere with them.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Good thing I have enough to last me a year then
> 
> And Deep, didn't get anywhere with them.


Ditto on both brother...I am actually might to have to sell a few things just to get everything in the vino for the winter.

I took a couple shots on the 3's but i wanted a steal...still I am sure someone got a pretty nice price.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Are the CAO Americas any good? Looking at the 5 pack for $18, which is about $7 off normal price. I've only ever had one CAO (Italia Ciao) and didn't particularly care for it. And I'll admit - I think the pinstripe look is pretty darn cool.

Thoughts before the morning version of the mash up ends?


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

I had a Potomac on July 4th, very good cigar.


----------



## Perseus459 (Sep 14, 2007)

CAO America's are a fantastic smoke. I'm actually gonna fire up a Monument a little later.


----------



## BHS (Nov 20, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> Are the CAO Americas any good? Looking at the 5 pack for $18, which is about $7 off normal price. I've only ever had one CAO (Italia Ciao) and didn't particularly care for it. And I'll admit - I think the pinstripe look is pretty darn cool.
> 
> Thoughts before the morning version of the mash up ends?


I too was attracted to the pinstripe and promptly purchased the 4 for the 4th and a 3 pack of bottle rockets. Spent about $40. My experience was less than good with all of them. Burn issues, draw issues, lackluster boring earthy profile. I have read other reviews by those more experienced than myself that were positive though. Maybe I just got a bad batch.....on both separate orders of two distinctly different sets. If you do decide to go for it do us a favor and post your experiences/review in the Non-Habano review forum. I would love to hear how it turns out for you.

You can read all about my expereinces here if you are so inclined: CAO « My Cigar Reviews


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

BHS said:


> I too was attracted to the pinstripe and promptly purchased the 4 for the 4th and a 3 pack of bottle rockets. Spent about $40. My experience was less than good with all of them. Burn issues, draw issues, lackluster boring earthy profile. I have read other reviews by those more experienced than myself that were positive though. Maybe I just got a bad batch.....on both separate orders of two distinctly different sets. If you do decide to go for it do us a favor and post your experiences/review in the Non-Habano review forum. I would love to hear how it turns out for you.
> 
> You can read all about my expereinces here if you are so inclined: CAO « My Cigar Reviews


I pulled the trigger on the five pack. Reviews were all over the map, and it seems like a love it or hate it type of smoke. I figure that even if I hate it, it'll at least look cool. Hey, it's only money, right? I plan on letting it rest a tad but will light at least one of 'em up at some point over the holidays (hopefully) and form my own opinion.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

I was thinking about that Maroma Dulce test flight. Anyone have any idea on it? I like the idea of a sweet tip and a 9 cigar sampler for 13?! It sounds too good to be true!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> I was thinking about that Maroma Dulce test flight. Anyone have any idea on it? I like the idea of a sweet tip and a 9 cigar sampler for 13?! It sounds too good to be true!


It's hard for me to say because I generally don't like 'sweet', so a sweetened tip sounds kinda nasty. However, if that's your thing, you don't have a whole lot to lose! I'd say go for it - you only live once.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey thanks for the response! They sound good but unfortunately, on second inspection I see my humidors are reaching their ceiling so unfortunately I will have to pass on this excellent deal and pick some up another time...


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Hey thanks for the response! They sound good but unfortunately, on second inspection I see my humidors are reaching their ceiling so unfortunately I will have to pass on this excellent deal and pick some up another time...


Or you could just buy that humidor on the mash up, too!:bounce:


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> Or you could just buy that humidor on the mash up, too!:bounce:


Hey I considered it! I just wish I had the money! I normally don't have any reason to buy anything on the monster but lately their deals have become better and better but I have stocked up quite a bit through c-bid but I constantly check the mash-up. Now all I need is...MONEY! lol


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Hey I considered it! I just wish I had the money! I normally don't have any reason to buy anything on the monster but lately their deals have become better and better but I have stocked up quite a bit through c-bid but I constantly check the mash-up. Now all I need is...MONEY! lol


Don't we all. I buy FAR more than I smoke. I'm working on changing that, though. If I don't pick up the pace, I'll definitely be in the market for a new humi. That sad thing is that after going to look at the sweetened smokes you're talking about I noticed another deal I wanted - the 601 reds. I passed this time.


----------



## foxracer72 (Nov 23, 2010)

ok these are really tempting me, must resist

La Aurora Preferidos tubos cigar sampler.49.98


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Alright... we've got a Jam going on CI and as always, the Monster. The boss is out for the next three days, so I've got lots of time for shopping.

Even better news? I left my hygro in an older, smaller humidor of mine over night, just to get a feel for its status... 67% after a good 15 hours or so of rest with the hygro! More room for more cigars!


----------



## dukeofbluz (Dec 16, 2009)

Monster Price: $20.98 w/ FREE UPS Ground Shipping
Package Contents:
2 Nub Habano 358 Natural (3 3/4 x 58)
2 Nub Habano 460 Natural (4 x 60)
2 Nub Habano 464T Natural (4 x 64)
2 Nub Habano 466 Natural (4 x 66)


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

_That_ is a good price. Most nub samplers I've seen are priced above $3.50 a stick.


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm still looking for that cedar lined 20 cigar travel humidor to pop up again


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Broz said:


> _That_ is a good price. Most nub samplers I've seen are priced above $3.50 a stick.


I feel like I've shopped around enough now to know that a 'good' deal on NUBs is about $3 per stick. Anything less is a great price, anything pushing $4 per stick not so much. I think the regular sampler prices and five packs are about $5 each.


----------



## Dei3Nascar8 (Nov 24, 2010)

Perseus459 said:


> CAO America's are a fantastic smoke. I'm actually gonna fire up a Monument a little later.


This was my first purchase off the Monster. Never knew it existed until I was a member here. One of my favorite cigars. I have a few in the Humi from March of 2007. Got my package of the CAO's as i was typing this message. Great cigar in my opinion. One of a couple that I always have in the humi.


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

Looks like a BAD ASS deal at the moment on Monster.

Dark & Delectable Premiums - $23 ($2.30/stick is pretty nice)
Package Contents:
1 CAO Brazilia Gol ! Maduro (5 x 56)
1 Carinos Robusto Maduro (5 x 50)
1 Cusano 18 Paired Mad Robusto Maduro (5 x 50)
1 La Floridita Limited Magnum Maduro (5 x 60)
1 Oliva Serie G Robusto Maduro (4 1/2 x 50)
1 Olor Fuerte Robusto Dark Natural (5 x 50)
1 Perdomo 10th Maduro Robusto Maduro (5 x 54)
1 Rocky Patel Honduran Robusto Maduro (5 1/2 x 54)
1 Torano Signature Robusto Maduro (5 x 52)
1 Vintage 1990 Robusto Maduro (5 1/2 x 50)


----------



## Mihow (Dec 1, 2010)

Oliva Serie G Maduro Robusto 5 Pack for 12.95 ... have wanted to try this smoke so figured what the hell? Also threw in CAO Brazilia Minis (20) for another 12$ because I have ... again ... always wanted to try it so ... again ... what the hell?


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Mihow said:


> Oliva Serie G Maduro Robusto 5 Pack for 12.95 ... have wanted to try this smoke so figured what the hell? Also threw in CAO Brazilia Minis (20) for another 12$ because I have ... again ... always wanted to try it so ... again ... what the hell?


I couldn't resit. I can't afford to but how can you pass that up. I just hope they're not terribly different from the Oliva O. I had one last night & really liked it but I haven't a chance to try the Oliva G yet. Perfect little size for the colder weather too. So I broke down and ordered 4 fivers along w/ the RP 12 pack sampler. I need to forget about the internet for about 3-6 months so I can chop down that cursed credit card here & get back on track.  All these sites are bad news!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Sarge said:


> I couldn't resit. I can't afford to but how can you pass that up. I just hope they're not terribly different from the Oliva O. I had one last night & really liked it but I haven't a chance to try the Oliva G yet. Perfect little size for the colder weather too. So I broke down and ordered 4 fivers along w/ the RP 12 pack sampler. I need to forget about the internet for about 3-6 months so I can chop down that cursed credit card here & get back on track.  All these sites are bad news!


The Oliva G is a good smoke, I'd be surprised if you didn't like it. 4 fivers though? Wow. That's a big dice roll if you haven't had one yet. They come up on the monster quite frequently, so there's usually a chance to grab more down the line if you do like them. just my .02


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

CAO Vision box $130 right now


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Great price....last time I picked up a box!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Is the Monster changing the way it's run? The current deal ends in 17+ hours. If they are, at least I'll cut WAY down on my spending. Hopefully it's just a glitch... I loved the 8:00 hour at work (PST)!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> Is the Monster changing the way it's run? The current deal ends in 17+ hours. If they are, at least I'll cut WAY down on my spending. Hopefully it's just a glitch... I loved the 8:00 hour at work (PST)!


I really think it's a glitch, that lighter was listed this morning and then it said that deal was only 3 hours so I definitely think the server or something isn't running right!


----------



## Mountain Lion (Sep 24, 2010)

How are the Perdomo 10th Maduro Robusto Maduros? 5 pack up now for $16 shipped.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Mountain Lion said:


> How are the Perdomo 10th Maduro Robusto Maduros? 5 pack up now for $16 shipped.


It's only 10.98 now... and it's still showing like 17 hours left. Not sure what's going on...


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

But it's not marked as free shipping...


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

The name your price feature seems to have changed as well. It's got its own tab and about a dozen different items with a 4 hour time limit.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

The world is ending!


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> The world is ending!


This. Smoke all ya can now!


----------



## dukeofbluz (Dec 16, 2009)

Is there a 12 step program or something for treating addiction to Cigar Monster?

I need help,

Duke


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

dukeofbluz said:


> Is there a 12 step program or something for treating addiction to Cigar Monster?
> 
> I need help,
> 
> Duke


I haven't quite fell under the spell of the Monster! But I have kicked the C-bid addiction (for the time being only though!). I constantly keep my eyes peeled on the monster though. I like it better than like Joe's daily cigar deal. I think I just need to save up $50 or so and just score a monster deal and then buy some other gars I want because they've got the free shipping with it.

What are you bidding on today sir?


----------



## dukeofbluz (Dec 16, 2009)

Nothing YET today, best deal I found so far was Oliva Master Blend 3 Torpedoes, 5 for $20 at cigars.com a couple days ago. 

Think I picked 5, 5 packs from Monster beginning of the week

Duke


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

dukeofbluz said:


> Nothing YET today, best deal I found so far was Oliva Master Blend 3 Torpedoes, 5 for $20 at cigars.com a couple days ago.
> 
> Think I picked 5, 5 packs from Monster beginning of the week
> 
> Duke


I usually check out the Monster Mash-up in the morning as it is the products throughout the day. Then, if I see something I really want, it gives me time to think on it haha! I usually talk myself out of it but I have been wanting to try some Nubs sooo bad, I just think I might have to get the 5-er of Cameroons that is like $14 or $15!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> I usually check out the Monster Mash-up in the morning as it is the products throughout the day. Then, if I see something I really want, it gives me time to think on it haha! I usually talk myself out of it but I have been wanting to try some Nubs sooo bad, I just think I might have to get the 5-er of Cameroons that is like $14 or $15!


Smart Move. But if you don't want to become addicted to it and perhaps buy cigars you otherwise wouldn't have, just make a list of cigars you want to try and stick to it.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Smart Move. But if you don't want to become addicted to it and perhaps buy cigars you otherwise wouldn't have, just make a list of cigars you want to try and stick to it.


You make an excellent point...as a new person to cigars, I seem to let price fool me and I need to stop having that happen because I have been let down more times than not by a cheap buy.

Great words of advice! Especially with a very thin-walleted college student haha!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I definitely have a list of cigars that I want to try and keep monster purchases to sticks on the list. Of course, sometimes a deal looks really good, so I'll read reviews of the cigar, and I'll add it to my list because it sounds good!

So basically I buy everything... Within my budget of course.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> I definitely have a list of cigars that I want to try and keep monster purchases to sticks on the list. Of course, sometimes a deal looks really good, so I'll read reviews of the cigar, and I'll add it to my list because it sounds good!
> 
> So basically I buy everything... Within my budget of course.


Hahaha that sounds about right, when I first started using C-bid, I just went nuts and closed on a ton of sticks!

As a side note, I see you recently smoked a Nub Cameroon, how did you like it? It's ironic as that is what I wanted off the Monster!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Hahaha that sounds about right, when I first started using C-bid, I just went nuts and closed on a ton of sticks!
> 
> As a side note, I see you recently smoked a Nub Cameroon, how did you like it? It's ironic as that is what I wanted off the Monster!


I liked it quite a bit. I didn't expect it to smoke as long as it did. I don't know about all the hype about it hitting its sweet spot right away, but it was enjoyable nonetheless. I'm definitely going to be picking up a Nub sampler to try others in the line, and I'd buy the Cameroons again. I think I picked up my five pack from the Monster, actually.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> I liked it quite a bit. I didn't expect it to smoke as long as it did. I don't know about all the hype about it hitting its sweet spot right away, but it was enjoyable nonetheless. I'm definitely going to be picking up a Nub sampler to try others in the line, and I'd buy the Cameroons again. I think I picked up my five pack from the Monster, actually.


Ok great! I appreciate the feedback. I don't know if I entirely understand the concept. When I saw "Nub" I kinda thought to myself, that's stupid, who would want to spend the money on a tiny little stub of a smoke but I have been hearing a lot of good things and they might be nice for winter right now!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I haven't had a nub in a while. BUT when I did they always had great flavor. Regardless its not the most favorable size in my book!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

They smoke just as long as any other cigar... They're THICK.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

They have the HygroSet on Monster for $13.98.








These hygrometer has been working pretty well for me. Pick one up if you need a another hygrometer!


----------



## dukeofbluz (Dec 16, 2009)

$13 free shipping, how could I not?

Duke


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

> When I saw "Nub" I kinda thought to myself, that's stupid, who would want to spend the money on a tiny little stub of a smoke...


I had the same thought - until I tried them. They smoke as long as anything else. I don't know about the instant sweet spot hype, but they are good smokes.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

orca99usa said:


> I had the same thought - until I tried them. They smoke as long as anything else. I don't know about the instant sweet spot hype, but they are good smokes.


Yeah exactly! I mean it's an interesting thought and all but I have heard form people that it's definitely something you need to try for yourself so I'mm really pondering them.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

For those interested in the "Best of Arturo Fuente" Sampler, it's on the mashup right now till 12am. I think it's a pretty good way to try out a variety of fuentes without breaking the bank. 14 Cigars for $60 bucks.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> For those interested in the "Best of Arturo Fuente" Sampler, it's on the mashup right now till 12am. I think it's a pretty good way to try out a variety of fuentes without breaking the bank. 14 Cigars for $60 bucks.


I'm definitely going to invest in that when I get the cash. I've seen it pop up on the Monster quite a bit. REALLY eying the Nub sampler but I think I will have to pass on this on haha! Also saw that lighter but I picked up one of those Ronson jet lighters for $3 at Wal Mart and it's awesome!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

PDR Seleccions for $13 shipped? Yes please


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

the current mash up is quit impressive. 

best of maduros
CAO X-factor
Nub club

all on the way


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> the current mash up is quit impressive.
> 
> best of maduros
> CAO X-factor
> ...


Some sort of Nub package will be my next purchase, no doubt. But I've GOT to wait until after the holidays.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Anybody know anything about the Csonka Enviro-Data Sensor on the monster today? I see it's in the mash-up right now but I could come back at ten maybe and order it up...


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

They had a Vision box again, the smaller size for $120... I think if I were to buy I'd opt for the larger Prana from earlier for only $10 more.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

I want those Xikar MTX Scissors, but I've got some good cutters already. I use the Scissors that my shop has on display all the time and love them.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Any successful "Name your price" offers today? I'm curious how big a savings is to be had, or if it's something meant more to bait people into paying MORE than normal selling prices.


----------



## humbertothehorrible (Oct 3, 2006)

jswaykos said:


> Any successful "Name your price" offers today? I'm curious how big a savings is to be had, or if it's something meant more to bait people into paying MORE than normal selling prices.


That would be a rather silly thing to do..

I will say this much... All acceptable offers are NEVER above our regular selling price.

Happy bidding..


----------



## drez (Sep 25, 2009)

I would love to snag a box of those vsg's but I'm mazes out on my budget. Might have one more order in me if the price is right.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

humbertothehorrible said:


> That would be a rather silly thing to do..
> 
> I will say this much... All acceptable offers are NEVER above our regular selling price.
> 
> Happy bidding..


It's not THAT crazy of an idea. I've never tried so I didn't know if 'acceptable offers' are only a buck or two less. No biggie. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

Mega Mashup up. Still wondering if I'm going to get anything...


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I'd buy either (or both) of the Nub samplers, except that if I order today they'll arrive when I'm out of town for a week. Can't have them sitting outside that long. O'well, no harm in saving some money for even more purchases when I return.


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm on the fence, are the Visions worth it? I know the humidor is crap, but what about the cigars?


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Broz said:


> I'm on the fence, are the Visions worth it? I know the humidor is crap, but what about the cigars?


I just had one and I thought it was pretty bad. It wasn't the regular CAO experience I was expecting.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

BMack said:


> I just had one and I thought it was pretty bad. It wasn't the regular CAO experience I was expecting.


Great I was going by memory and ordered a box a couple day's ago at about 120/130 I thought they were pretty good but wasn't sure if I was thinking about the Vision. I took a chance and if you guy's are right I messed up again Dammit


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Great I was going by memory and ordered a box a couple day's ago at about 120/130 I thought they were pretty good but wasn't sure if I was thinking about the Vision. I took a chance and if you guy's are right I messed up again Dammit


If you look at the value minus an ultra cheap humidor and then go price per cigar, it isn't a bad deal(think 20/$100). It's just not a premium cigar(in my opinion) to justify the $14/per price most are selling for. It's not a HORRIBLE smoke, it's a horrible value if that makes sense. If it was a $6-7 cigar I'd say it was pretty decent, $3-5 and it's a darn good smoke.

If you're interested in an odd flavor, try a prelight draw. It's a unique flavor, it tells me they were working on something good and flavorful but it didn't quite turn out right. It kind of reminds me of a Gurkha Grand Reserve, you prepare yourself for a treat of flavor but sometime mid-smoke you're left wondering where it went wrong.

I'll try to do a review this weekend as I made some notes and it's still fresh in my mind. When you get them I'd love to hear your opinion; maybe we'll agree, maybe I had a bad smoke.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

I've never seen this Mega Mash-Up Before! This is nuts! There is sooo much stuff I would love to pick up here! I'm leaning toward the RP sampler but I really have been wanting to try those nubs and that is such a good price on those 8 torpedos! Gosh...I just don't know what to get!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Brian
I use taste and not numbers after the purchase, I smoke so many different cigars with all my bomb drawers and I thought I remembers it as being pretty good. It still may be to me I'll find out soon enough LOL

I should take notes on these types but they will not be wasted ever. My tastes may be different than yours or others and I may end up liking them, there are several smokes people hate that I smoke regular and visa versus. 

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## domer (Oct 2, 2009)

Holy crap, this Mega-Mashup is off-the-charts fantastic. I scooped up:

5 Camacho Corojo Limited Diplomas for $14.98
10 Cubao Toros for $33.96
3 Cohiba Red Dot Corona Extras AND a Cohiba Torch Lighter for $18.98
A couple of Ice Crystal jars for 5 bucks each...

and 10 Arganese CL3 for $16 at checkout. Whew. Hey, it could have been worse, I seriously considered the Cain Maduro 5'ers at $17, JdN Antano 5-packs at $16 and the 8-pack Nub Samplers for $22. What an awesome sale.


----------



## BHS (Nov 20, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> I've never seen this Mega Mash-Up Before! This is nuts! There is sooo much stuff I would love to pick up here! I'm leaning toward the RP sampler but I really have been wanting to try those nubs and that is such a good price on those 8 torpedos! Gosh...I just don't know what to get!


2 Cohiba 3 pack with the lighters. 1 for me and 1 for gift. Not that I'm overly thrilled with the Cohibas but that lighter is freeking awesome (except is says Cohiba on it). I got this same deal about 2 weeks ago and have fallen in love with the lighter (Fortunately the Cohiba logo is starting to wear off :wink: )It alone is worth $18 on sale and I want a backup in case I lose or break the first one. I'll most likely gift the Cohibas over the holiday.

Also 1 5er of the Camacho Corojo Diploma's.
Grand Total: $52.94

If I get 1 more UPS box this week my wife is going to kill me....lol!

:c Cigar Monster!


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

BHS said:


> 2 Cohiba 3 pack with the lighters. 1 for me and 1 for gift. Not that I'm overly thrilled with the Cohibas but that lighter is freeking awesome (except is says Cohiba on it). I got this same deal about 2 weeks ago and have fallen in love with the lighter (Fortunately the Cohiba logo is starting to wear off :wink: )It alone is worth $18 on sale and I want a backup in case I lose or break the first one. I'll most likely gift the Cohibas over the holiday.
> 
> :c Cigar Monster!


I got 2 of this same deal. The lighter is awesome, much better than I was expecting. Plus I like the cohiba cigars too, always looking for a deal on those.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

I decided to pull the trigger on the Famous Fusions sampler. Looks like some good gourmet infused smokes I have been wanting to try. I told myself I could only spend $15 tonight haha! Too bad though...lots of good deals...


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Why must Famous do this to me?!?!?! They must know that I have been wanting to try Nubs! So of course today, they have a 5-er of Nub Habanos AND a Nub Club '358' sampler! Must....resist....temptation! But gosh, that's a steal on that 358 sampler!!!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

They're connecticuts though, right? For $16? Buy 'em! I swear these deal sites are customized to our searches. Big brother, lol.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> They're connecticuts though, right? For $16? Buy 'em! I swear these deal sites are customized to our searches. Big brother, lol.


Oh maybe it was the CT's, I don't remember, all I know is they looked delicious haha! See, my problem is this. I see a good deal and I'm like, man I need to get that. But then I start thinking (never a good sign) that if I only added ten more dollars I could get a bigger sampler from somewhere else or get this or that. So eventually, what started out at like $10 ends up at like $35! But gosh, I don't know if I can resist that sampler. I mean, the 5-er is cheaper but the sampler lets me try three different kinds for an extra $3....


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Oh maybe it was the CT's, I don't remember, all I know is they looked delicious haha! See, my problem is this. I see a good deal and I'm like, man I need to get that. But then I start thinking (never a good sign) that if I only added ten more dollars I could get a bigger sampler from somewhere else or get this or that. So eventually, what started out at like $10 ends up at like $35! But gosh, I don't know if I can resist that sampler. I mean, the 5-er is cheaper but the sampler lets me try three different kinds for an extra $3....


Go with the sampler. Then, if you really like a certain type, you'll be able to pull the trigger on a five pick without even having to think about it the next time it pops up on the Monster (or the Jam, for that matter). They WILL pop up again, I always see the Nubs... and always think about buying them.

Dooooo it, doooo it, doooo it.... :boink:


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> Go with the sampler. Then, if you really like a certain type, you'll be able to pull the trigger on a five pick without even having to think about it the next time it pops up on the Monster (or the Jam, for that matter). They WILL pop up again, I always see the Nubs... and always think about buying them.
> 
> Dooooo it, doooo it, doooo it.... :boink:


It's sooooo tempting!!! But now that I think about it, I suppose I will probably see it in a week. I REALLY need to get some of my humidor issues resolved and purchase a nice hygrometer. So after that purchase, I might have to get some Nubs. But then again, it's Christmas! I'll check on it throughout the day and then some back during the Mash-up to decide!


----------



## dukeofbluz (Dec 16, 2009)

donovanrichardson said:


> Why must Famous do this to me?!?!?! They must know that I have been wanting to try Nubs! So of course today, they have a 5-er of Nub Habanos AND a Nub Club '358' sampler! Must....resist....temptation! But gosh, that's a steal on that 358 sampler!!!


Cheaphumidors has a 10 pac NUB sampler for $31


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

so are these 6 nubs on monster worth $18?


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

dukeofbluz said:


> Cheaphumidors has a 10 pac NUB sampler for $31


Hey thanks for the heads-up! Aren't they running free shipping right now as well?


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> It's sooooo tempting!!! But now that I think about it, I suppose I will probably see it in a week. I REALLY need to get some of my humidor issues resolved and purchase a nice hygrometer. So after that purchase, I might have to get some Nubs. But then again, it's Christmas! I'll check on it throughout the day and then some back during the Mash-up to decide!


Storage is definitely important, and so is a digital hygrometer. Don't wanna ruin the sampler you're about to purchase before you have a chance to smoke 'em!


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

dukeofbluz said:


> Cheaphumidors has a 10 pac NUB sampler for $31


what's in it though, it just says nub top 10 sampler?


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

tiger187126 said:


> so are these 6 nubs on monster worth $18?


$3 a piece is certainly worth it. Same price per stick as the $30 sampler.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> Storage is definitely important, and so is a digital hygrometer. Don't wanna ruin the sampler you're about to purchase before you have a chance to smoke 'em!


Exactly haha! I need to buck up and purchase a Caliber III hygrometer and get things going with that. Hopefully that will give me a better handle on my stogies. I just don't want to chance buying premium smokes without a good place to store them. This humidor business is tricky! Oh well though, I'll do some thinking about it but will probably talk myself out of it...unfortunately lol


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

well if the top 10 for $30 is the same as this one:

Tinderbox.com - Nub Top Ten Sampler - Cigars

i think i'm in


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> $3 a piece is certainly worth it. Same price per stick as the $30 sampler.


if the other sampler is the same it's a little more cigar for your money.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Well the stupid Monster has done it again! Tempting me like a mad man! Today I'm eying the CAO Flavours sampler and the Java Robusto 5 pack (Yes, I know, infused but I will admit, I'm a fan!). I have not tried either the the Pinar Del Rio cigars look interesting. I mean 12 cigars for $20 shipped?! Anybody know anything about Pinar Del Rio smokes?


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Well the stupid Monster has done it again! Tempting me like a mad man! Today I'm eying the CAO Flavours sampler and the Java Robusto 5 pack (Yes, I know, infused but I will admit, I'm a fan!). I have not tried either the the Pinar Del Rio cigars look interesting. I mean 12 cigars for $20 shipped?! Anybody know anything about Pinar Del Rio smokes?


Smoke what you like, like what you smoke! Don't be ashamed of liking infused sticks, if that's you're thing, stock up!

As for the PDRs, can't help ya there.


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

Mashup looks pretty decent w/ the Treasure Dome and the CAO 4 sampler in there...Anyone buying anything?


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> Smoke what you like, like what you smoke! Don't be ashamed of liking infused sticks, if that's you're thing, stock up!
> 
> As for the PDRs, can't help ya there.


Haha thank you! Well I appreciate the reply! I've been fooled by low prices many times and I don't really want to drop $20 on some not-so-good cigars. Gosh, I HATE the monster. I haven't even received my monster order that I got last Friday!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Haha thank you! Well I appreciate the reply! I've been fooled by low prices many times and I don't really want to drop $20 on some not-so-good cigars. Gosh, I HATE the monster. I haven't even received my monster order that I got last Friday!


The good thing is that it's free shipping, so it really doesn't matter how much you order! It seems like a lot of PDRs for $20, considering there's a PDR 5 pack for $13, so perhaps they're not the best? If I didn't just buy 20 smokes off CI I'd buy the 601 sampler.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> The good thing is that it's free shipping, so it really doesn't matter how much you order! It seems like a lot of PDRs for $20, considering there's a PDR 5 pack for $13, so perhaps they're not the best? If I didn't just buy 20 smokes off CI I'd buy the 601 sampler.


I saw that too! But unfortunately, I do not know a thing about 601 brand cigars. I think I'm going to pass on the CAO Flavours sampler as well. After looking at the petite corona size, I realized I might be disappointed in them. I mean four inches is really not that much to smoke at all on top of only a 38 RG. But we'll see, I have always wanted to try it and this is the best deal anywhere for it.


----------



## humbertothehorrible (Oct 3, 2006)

jswaykos said:


> The good thing is that it's free shipping, so it really doesn't matter how much you order!


MOST of the time..

There is a mistaken perception by some that ALL Monster deals ship for free. There are exceptions. If you don't see the UPS logo on your Monster deal, you either have to pay for shipping or add something else to your order that has free shipping.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

humbertothehorrible said:


> MOST of the time..
> 
> There is a mistaken perception by some that ALL Monster deals ship for free. There are exceptions. If you don't see the UPS logo on your Monster deal, you either have to pay for shipping or add something else to your order that has free shipping.


Right. Humidors are the main exception, but for whatever reason, small samplers or five packs don't include free shipping but they're priced so low it usually doesn't matter.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Well I'm scratching the CAO Flavours on the Monster tonight. I can a 1.50 over on CI with their 10% off plus the free shipping. Still may not be worth $13.50 shipped but hey, I won't be able to get it out of my mind until I actually get it haha!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Well I'm scratching the CAO Flavours on the Monster tonight. I can a 1.50 over on CI with their 10% off plus the free shipping. Still may not be worth $13.50 shipped but hey, I won't be able to get it out of my mind until I actually get it haha!


It's worth a shot! If you like 'em, it's an even better deal. Be sure to leave a review! I want to try an infused stick eventually, more out of curiosity than anything else.


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

Anyone find it weird that the Monster is running like a 12 hour promo on Cuban Bullet?


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Citizen Zero said:


> Anyone find it weird that the Monster is running like a 12 hour promo on Cuban Bullet?


Glitch, perhaps? I'm not seeing it on the iPhone app but I've seen it happen before. Or maybe they're just REALLY pushing this deal, lol.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Citizen Zero said:


> Anyone find it weird that the Monster is running like a 12 hour promo on Cuban Bullet?


Just post your concerns here. Humberto is usually watching this thread anyway. :spider: :tongue:


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Nothing really tripping my trigger today on the Monster. Although, I wanted to point out something. I would say about two weeks ago I purchased the "Famous Fusion of Flavors" five cigar sampler for $15 shipped. I thought it was a good deal for about $3 a gar. Toady, they have that exact same sampler for $16 shipped. Yes I know, only a dollar more but why the quick increase in price?


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Anyone try a CAO Black Maduro? I'm intrigued at $40 a box.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Gold maduro, I mean. Reviews seem to be all over the place.


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

There not bad if you like the CAO line. Nice maduro flavors.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I was actually very interested in CAO Cuban Press Sampler few days ago, but I resisted.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Between the sale prices and Famous taking PP I just dropped about $120 on monster mashup a couple days ago. I calculated it and I saved about $80 off of their normal prices on items I already wanted. The best part is that I had sold some hockey equipment I haven't been using so it was basically free.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> Gold maduro, I mean. Reviews seem to be all over the place.


I might try to catch these tonight... thanks :thumb:

I had two not so long ago. The first one was excellent, the 2nd, not so much but it was still good. I really liked them & for the price they're definitely a very nice Maduro for everyday use. @ $40 Id say go ahead and grab a box. after you smoke a few if you don't like them you can always ship them out in PiFs, MaW or Bombs s filler sticks. I mean they're a solid smoke, it's just a matter of whether or not you like them.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

BMack said:


> Between the sale prices and Famous taking PP I just dropped about $120 on monster mashup a couple days ago. I calculated it and I saved about $80 off of their normal prices on items I already wanted. The best part is that I had sold some hockey equipment I haven't been using so it was basically free.


I love the justification. ROFLMAO Damn slope!:nono: lol


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Sarge said:


> I might try to catch these tonight... thanks :thumb:
> 
> I had two not so long ago. The first one was excellent, the 2nd, not so much but it was still good. I really liked them & for the price they're definitely a very nice Maduro for everyday use. @ $40 Id say go ahead and grab a box. after you smoke a few if you don't like them you can always ship them out in PiFs, MaW or Bombs s filler sticks. I mean they're a solid smoke, it's just a matter of whether or not you like them.


Hmm... Still a bit undecided, but a couple more beers (Lazy Magnolia, visiting the folks in Mississippi, mmmm!!) and I'll pull the trigger. I've purchased $39 samplers of unknown sticks, so what's $10 more for an entire box?


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Zfog said:


> I love the justification. ROFLMAO Damn slope!:nono: lol


It's more like a plateau, hockey equipment is another vice. I have as many top of the line hockey sticks as I have cigars and I have more gloves than I have sticks. hahaha.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

BMack said:


> It's more like a plateau, hockey equipment is another vice. I have as many top of the line hockey sticks as I have cigars and I have more gloves than I have sticks. hahaha.


what do you do with hockey equipment in Florida????:rotfl:

BTT, I think the Monster has been pretty good lately, anyone use the new "Name your price feature?" I've thought about hitting up the edicion de silvio's on there.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm hoping to snag the La Aurora treasure sampler tonight, let's hope I don't fall asleep!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

fivespdcat said:


> *what do you do with hockey equipment in Florida????:rotfl:
> *
> BTT, I think the Monster has been pretty good lately, anyone use the new "Name your price feature?" I've thought about hitting up the edicion de silvio's on there.


You'd be surprised! We have an outdoor skating rink in Tampa! A couple friend's went to it once and we weres easily the best skaters, haha.

The rink I play at is actually top 25 in the US! Snowbirds move down here and bring their kids, the kids stay here for the women and weather.


----------



## Dei3Nascar8 (Nov 24, 2010)

Just snagged the Camacho Corojo Diploma 5 pack this afternoon. In the process of seasoning a humidor that my wife got me for Christmas so I needed to get a couple sticks to start filling it. 5 is not going to do anything in the way of filling it but after about 20 more trips to the monster I'll be getting about 1/3 of the way.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Xikar EX up for $39.99 at the moment. Just got mine in yesterday and it's SWEET! Save $10 right now, especially if you're like me and don't feel like trying to steal one on the devil site.


----------



## DylTheThrill (May 20, 2010)

fivespdcat said:


> BTT, I think the Monster has been pretty good lately, anyone use the new "Name your price feature?" I've thought about hitting up the edicion de silvio's on there.


Unfortunately the price I named for a box of CAO Brazilia Gol!'s the other day was rejected. I like the mash-up every night though!


----------



## Mountain Lion (Sep 24, 2010)

I got the last Oliva Serie G Belicoso 5er this morning, cart said 1 left in stock and then after I checked out the next listing went up for 1.5 hrs. Made this purchase a little more exciting. :thumb:


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Mountain Lion said:


> I got the last Oliva Serie G Belicoso 5er this morning, cart said 1 left in stock and then after I checked out the next listing went up for 1.5 hrs. Made this purchase a little more exciting. :thumb:


I snatched one up a week or so ago. Those things don't seem to last long on monster!


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

Tman said:


> I snatched one up a week or so ago. Those things don't seem to last long on monster!


Seems like a lot of folks like the Gs... I'm quite partial to the Vs and haven't tried an O or G for quite some time. Perhaps I should revist...

And thanks for the note on the lighter, I've been looking for an exodus for a loonnng time on CBID but yea, you know how that goes.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Turtle said:


> Seems like a lot of folks like the Gs... I'm quite partial to the Vs and haven't tried an O or G for quite some time. Perhaps I should revist...
> 
> And thanks for the note on the lighter, I've been looking for an exodus for a loonnng time on CBID but yea, you know how that goes.


The G's are really good, but I like the O's better and even better to me is the Serie V Maduro!


----------



## foxracer72 (Nov 23, 2010)

interested in this puros huerfonos 143, i loved the 681 but this 143 is new to me anyone try any?


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I'd got my heart set on purchasing a nice, higher end cutter this morning (Xikar Xi1, to be exact). Justified it to myself with lifetime warranty, different style than the conventional guillotine I already have, blah blah blah. $50 seemed a tad steep, but you only live once, right?

Lo and behold, it's on the monster this morning for $37. Took one, also grabbed a second hygrometer for my incoming second humidor, although it was from Famous' main site and not the monster.


----------



## BHS (Nov 20, 2010)

Monster Right now.....torano silver 5ers for $15. Excellent smoke!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Any opinions on the Partagas #2 on the mash up right now? $17 for a five pack.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Or perhaps the Pinar Del Rio Habano Sun grown... same price.


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> Or perhaps the Pinar Del Rio Habano Sun grown... same price.


I'm pretty sure these are the sticks that the local shop got in (he's had a bunch of bad things he's brough it recently - bad business) and all the guys thought they were horrible...

BUT!! I could definitely be wrong, I never saw the stick, but I know it was a PDR and I could swear they were talking about sun grown. They all smoke similar to me though, which is why I didn't even bother seeing what they were talking about as I had no interest in a second opinion.

Oh, but they have the old 601s on there. Those are *good.*


----------



## p2min-cl (May 14, 2007)

The Monster deal are really great. I have make myself look away. I messed up an followed them on twitter and now a receive a text announcing each new deal. It really takes all I have not to but something each day.

This is a great way to build a collection of high quality sticks.


----------

